

“If he doesn’t work out, you can take his salary out of my bonus” - alexpotato
http://alexpotato.com/blog/if-he-doesnt-work-out-you-can-take-his-salary-out-of-my-bonus/

======
mtmail
Hiring freezes issues by the top management can be weird. A department will
start hiring a person as contractor (different budget) or the person gets
hired by their PR agency who conveniently raises their monthly invoice
(different budget). I've also seen an intern salary getting paid by a vice
president out of his salary. It is worse in publicly traded companies.

------
gamechangr
Good close. I have seen the "have a strong network" pay off over and over
again.

